# New Edition of Spurgeon's Morning and Evening



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 20, 2008)

There is a new edition by Crossway of Spurgeon's _Morning and Evening_ devotional. Check it out here (HT: Tony Reinke).


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jan 20, 2008)

I have two of the older ones yet still find myself wanting these!


----------



## bookslover (Jan 21, 2008)

Since the KJV is replaced by the ESV, I guess that means that any biblical quotations within the body of Spurgeon's texts must also be replaced with the ESV for consistency's sake.

I'm just hoping that Spurgeon's own language hasn't been modernized or "updated for today's readers." Spurgeon doesn't need any help.

Nice-looking covers, though.

It's nice to be reminded that they were, originally, two separate books. "Morning by Morning" was published in 1865; "Evening by Evening" came out in 1868. According to Spurgeon's autobiography, the daily readings are not excerpts from his sermons or other writings. Spurgeon wrote each daily entry himself, for both volumes, new and fresh.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 21, 2008)

bookslover said:


> Since the KJV is replaced by the ESV, I guess that means that any biblical quotations within the body of Spurgeon's texts must also be replaced with the ESV for consistency's sake.
> 
> I'm just hoping that Spurgeon's own language hasn't been modernized or "updated for today's readers." Spurgeon doesn't need any help.



Same goes for J.C. Ryle.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 21, 2008)

I just now checked with Crossway's website - and it turns out that Begg has tinkered with Spurgeon's texts. The website says that Begg has "carefully modernized Spurgeon's language."

I knew it was too good to be true.

Sorry. No sale.


----------



## danmpem (Jan 21, 2008)

bookslover said:


> I just now checked with Crossway's website - and it turns out that Begg has tinkered with Spurgeon's texts. The website says that Begg has "carefully modernized Spurgeon's language."
> 
> I knew it was too good to be true.
> 
> Sorry. No sale.



Although I am an ESV lover, I don't want to change anything Spurgeon said either. I won't get the new edition either.


----------

